# Suggestions, tracking software or service



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

I am picturing having a tablet on the wall at home showing the metropolitan area of my city, with a pointer constantly showing my location by phone GPS or dedicated GPS device.

Suggestions for app or service to do that? Save me research


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

JFrancis said:


> I am picturing having a tablet on the wall at home showing the metropolitan area of my city, with a pointer constantly showing my location by phone GPS or dedicated GPS device.
> 
> Suggestions for app or service to do that? Save me research


Wow and I thought MY wife was clingy.....


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Ha! No, actually is is my idea.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't lie to us, your wife put you up to this.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

No, lie, except to myself as it will give me the delusion of being safer.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

You're looking for some sort of fleet management hardware/software. And it's not cheap....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Find My iPhone?


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

I don't know where your iPhone is... ha ha. But Yes, there is "find my phone" on google to show where your Android (in my case) phone is, and you can lock and or delete the data also. I was hoping for a continuously updated location display. Come to think of it something like the Lyft, and I presume Uber, apps are doing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There's apps for parents to track their kids. This might be what actually works best for you. Look for those.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> There's apps for parents to track their kids. This might be what actually works best for you. Look for those.


Probably won't be constant updating for an app on a tablet on the wall - probably will need to hit "refresh"


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

My wife tracks me with the Life360 app.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You can always stick your wife in the trunk


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You can always stick your wife in the trunk


You don't know how many times I wanted to do that. But I just divorced her instead. I chose the legal route this time.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

PTUber said:


> My wife tracks me with the Life360 app.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My wife just has sex with me every time I get home after driving. If I can't perform, she knows I messed up.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> My wife just has sex with me every time I get home after driving. If I can't perform, she knows I messed up.


So do you tell your last pax, excuse me for a second, I have to swallow this blue pill real quick or when I get home my wife will divorce me?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> So do you tell your last pax, excuse me for a second, I have to swallow this blue pill real quick or when I get home my wife will divorce me?


Buy Tile and put one in the car. Run the tracker at home, or anywhere.


----------



## vipdiv (Sep 1, 2014)

Google Maps lets you share your live GPS location to anyone at any time. They rolled this out a few months ago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There's apps for parents to track their kids. This might be what actually works best for you. Look for those.


Also apps to track pets.
What size Collar does he wear?


----------



## naptownlux (Dec 1, 2016)

Glympse app


----------



## Abdalla Magdy (Jun 18, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Wow and I thought MY wife was clingy.....


You killed me man xD


----------

